# ccw Glock 42



## futureccw (Aug 26, 2015)

im planning on buying my first hand gun,
the Glock 42 any thoughts on the subject, im on a budget and this hand gun is a stretch for me, 
sad i know but im looking for equallly effective and concealable, witch takes out HIPOINT


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Take a look at Kahr CM9 as well, great gun with quick acquisition sights and an amazing trigger.


----------



## futureccw (Aug 26, 2015)

well that there looks similar to the glock and cots about 50 dollars less witch is nice how ever i'm partial to the three dot sights i lack in the stacked sights area of firearms, thank you i hadn't considered that weapon until now


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

What qualifies as concealable depends on a LOT of different factors. Among them being your comfort level, the specific laws in your location, your body size and habitus, the way you're concealing the gun, and the specifics of the gun itself.

Personally, I am 6'1", 220, and with my usual clothing I can (and have) concealed a number of full size guns, including a Ruger P94, a SigSauer 1911, a Para P14-45, a Glock 17 and a Glock 41. But my most frequent carry guns are the Glock 19 or the Glock 26.
My wife is 5'7" and 120. She usually carries a Glock 26 or a Bersa Thunder 380.
My son is 5'8, about 80lbs (OK, maybe not, but he's skinny) and carries a Taurus PT111 G2.
My oldest daughter is 5'2" and carries a Glock 42 or a Taurus PT111 G2 (which is the same size as a G26 with mag extensions).

The Glock 42 (or 43) is a fine gun and easily concealed. Their only significant shortcoming, to my way of thinking, is their limited magazine capacity. But that is one of the things that makes the G42 so concealable. The single biggest factor inherent in the gun itself, when it comes to concealment, is the grip size, at least for IWB (Inside Waist Band) carry, which I believe you will find is the most common carry method.

As far as effectiveness, I can say (based on 30 years in the ER...) that caliber is pretty much irrelevant. With modern defensive ammo, the injury to the human body is identical with any of the common centerfire calibers from.380 to .45. What matters is ACCURACY. If you hit something vital with any of those calibers, the target will die. If you don't, they won't. It's that simple.
This means that you need to practice. A lot. And it's also an argument for carrying the largest capacity gun you can (this is a large part of the FBIs decision to change to 9mm handguns). The G42 has a 6 round magazine. If you carry a couple extras, that gives you a total capacity of 19 rounds. My most common carry choice is a G19 (15+1) with two G17 mags as backups, which gives me 50 rounds.

I don't think you'll regret the G42, especially if you're particularly small, or live in one of the states that considers it brandishing if your concealed handgun prints or your shirt rides up. But do spend some time with other size guns. You might be surprised at what you can actually conceal.

Best advice is ALWAYS that you should try to find a range or a friend that will let you try a variety of guns before you buy.






This woman isn't exactly big, so you can see how easily even a smaller person can conceal. YouTube is full of such examples.


----------



## futureccw (Aug 26, 2015)

i plan on inside the waistband behind my right hip bone because i'm a 5'9 165 lb kinda guy and my choice in clothing suits it, i plan on a shoulder holster for more spiffy get ups, as i'm a sales person and do salesy stuff, 
thank you very much for the input, and im a pretty good shot i do dry fire drills almost daily, but with a revolver style platform so sorta helpful but not much, any way the mag cap doesnt bother me mutch with the favorable sight picture of a glock ill getem (if need be)


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

futureccw said:


> i plan on inside the waistband behind my right hip bone because i'm a 5'9 165 lb kinda guy and my choice in clothing suits it, i plan on a shoulder holster for more spiffy get ups, as i'm a sales person and do salesy stuff,
> thank you very much for the input, and im a pretty good shot i do dry fire drills almost daily, but with a revolver style platform so sorta helpful but not much, any way the mag cap doesnt bother me mutch with the favorable sight picture of a glock ill getem (if need be)


My usual carry is very similar. An AlienGear Clock Tuck 2 most of the time. Under a suit jacket, I may still use the Cloak Tuck, since that can give me the option of removing my jacket. Otherwise, either the IWB (with only the jacket covering the weapon) or a Desantis shoulder rig.

For dry fire drills, my wife and I put these in a gun and either shoot these or these.
Or we watch *The Walking Dead* and shoot the screen. You lose points if you shoot a person...

As far as mag capacity... Law Enforcement, who probably spend more time than most preparing for a gun fight, miss with something like 70% of their shots. And it'd pretty rare for a single hit to incapacitate an attacker.
Carry what you're comfortable with, but I have to admit that when people think (or seem to think) that they're not going to miss, it makes me chuckle sadly.
The first thing to go in a high stress situation, after all, is fine motor control.


----------



## futureccw (Aug 26, 2015)

DirtyDog said:


> My usual carry is very similar. An AlienGear Clock Tuck 2 most of the time. Under a suit jacket, I may still use the Cloak Tuck, since that can give me the option of removing my jacket. Otherwise, either the IWB (with only the jacket covering the weapon) or a Desantis shoulder rig.
> 
> For dry fire drills, my wife and I put these in a gun and either shoot these or these.
> Or we watch *The Walking Dead* and shoot the screen. You lose points if you shoot a person...
> ...


true true and i do kill my fair share of zombies, last night it was twilight with the misses i almost ran out of fake ammo,


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Good luck with your selection. You've gotten some good advice. I like both the Glock 42 and 43, but prefer the 9MM over the .380 round, notwithstanding the fact that I'm comfortable carrying either.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

futureccw said:


> im planning on buying my first hand gun,
> the Glock 42 any thoughts on the subject, im on a budget and this hand gun is a stretch for me,
> sad i know but im looking for equallly effective and concealable, witch takes out HIPOINT


If it is your first handgun, keep in mind that it takes more range time and more ammo to become proficient with a pocket gun than with a full size, or a compact. If you are choosing between the .380 and the 9mm, check out ammo prices and also availability. Whatever you decide, I suggest you take some safety training.

GW


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of .380 ACP. My G42 ( that I won in a raffle) needed a trip to Smyrna (for upgrades in magazines) & still needed 300 break in rounds to run flawless. After I knew it was Glock reliable. I sold it. (Had a Ruger LCP already as a BUG) had no use for another limited shot pocket pistol.


----------



## futureccw (Aug 26, 2015)

i live in Washington state if i have a CPL can i carry two handguns or is there additional steps for that?


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

I am not aware that any state in the US limits how many guns you can carry at one time.


----------



## futureccw (Aug 26, 2015)

DirtyDog said:


> I am not aware that any state in the US limits how many guns you can carry at one time.


awesome because at first i'll only hAVE ONE BUT I WANT TWO 1 on the hip one on the ankle.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

futureccw said:


> awesome because at first i'll only hAVE ONE BUT I WANT TWO 1 on the hip one on the ankle.


Have you ever tried an ankle holster? I have for about a half hour, then I took the holster and reciept to the store and bought something a bit more practical.

GW


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Never tried an ankle holster, because just looking at them is enough. 
I carry one gun, plus a couple extra mags. I suspect I can reload at least as fast as a New York Reload from an ankle holster.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

goldwing said:


> Have you ever tried an ankle holster? I have for about a half hour, then I took the holster and reciept to the store and bought something a bit more practical.
> 
> GW


Were you wearing boots?

They do make a difference.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

DirtyDog said:


> I am not aware that any state in the US limits how many guns you can carry at one time.


Some of them do. New Mexico is one that I know of.



> C. A concealed handgun license issued by the department shall include: (1) a color photograph of the licensee; (2) the licensee's name, address and date of birth; (3) the expiration date of the concealed handgun license; and
> (4) the category and the largest caliber of handgun that the licensee is licensed to carry, with a statement that the licensee is licensed to carry smaller caliber handguns *but shall carry only one concealed handgun at any given time.*--New Mexico Department of Public Safety


Always check with your home state's laws. Same for reciprocity purposes if you can legally carry in another state. Make sure you know that state's laws.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Interesting. Thanks, Desertman.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

DirtyDog said:


> Interesting. Thanks, Desertman.


You're welcome!

A lot of these laws are pretty ridiculous and only restrict those with no criminal intent. Especially those who have gone through the process of obtaining a license. Some states do not require a license to possess a handgun within one's home only to carry in public. The standards for obtaining a license are more stringent and usually require: fingerprints, a more thorough background check, and some type of firearms safety and proficiency course along with the knowledge of one's state firearms laws. Making those types of restrictions such as New Mexico's even more asinine.

Of course every state is different. When an individual receives a concealed weapons permit from their home state it will allow them through reciprocity to carry in other states. I live in a "Constitutional Carry" state, Arizona where no permits are required to carry either openly or concealed and there are no limits as to how many guns one can carry. Permits are available for those who wish to obtain one. They allow you to carry in other states that honor Arizona's permits along with not having to undergo the NICS check every time a firearm is purchased. Once you have a license and plan on traveling to another state while carrying a firearm it is imperative that you abide by that state's firearms laws regarding concealed carry and or possession. *Your number one goal is to stay out of trouble.*


----------

